# Shadowrun in Philadelphia



## jkl (Apr 23, 2007)

Anyone in Philadelphia interested in Shadowrun?  I'm part of a small group, looking to expand.


----------



## IcyCool (Apr 23, 2007)

It's been several years, but you might check and see if BlackJack is still out there.  (http://blackjack.dumpshock.com/)

You might also want to check the Dumpshock Forums.


----------



## jkl (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks for the advice.  Blackjack has been gone from the SR scene for quite some time.  I mailed him when I first got to town and never heard back.  As for Dumpshock, I've posted there but haven't had much luck yet so I figured I should cast a wider net.


----------

